# Men's Hair Loss > Introduce Yourself & Share Your Story >  important need opinions about T levels

## konfusion

It's been about 6 months since I started Dut and just today I received my bloodwork results. My Total T is 8.18 ng/ml (range 3.0-10.6 ng/ml) and my Free T is 22.8 pg/ml (range is 9-47 pg/ml). Last year this time when I was on Fin (and had been for about 5 years) by Free T was 21.3 (decimal might not be excatly correct but 21 is for sure). I did not have results for Total T at that time.
Now this result is perfect, *for someone who is not on DHT blockers*!!!
I cannot understand how my Free T is in the middle of the range, should not it be in the higher end due to Avodart which blocks like 93% of the serum DHT?!!
Only one thing comes to my mind, after all those years my body is totally immune to DHT blockers, it somehow found a way to inhibit them and my Avodart is nothing more than Mentos  :Frown: ((
And what about that Total T? I believe it is converted to 818 ng/dl (the range is 260 -1080 ng/dl) so where does it bound to? to 5-alpha-reductase???!!! 
Should not it be more like a lower Total T and a higher Free T? 
Please, I need an opinion, I am not well trained in this subject so maybe I am misinterprinting the results.

----------


## chrisis

I'm not sure how a testosterone test can tell you anything about DHT? It's not the same thing?

Hopefully someone with more answers can chime in.

----------


## konfusion

yes, of course they are different I am only having doubts because I was expecting an abnormal T profile as a long term dht-blocker user. unfortunately it is nearly impossible to get a DHT test where I live, you need to send specimens abroad and as a result pay a lot of money for one test and have to wait for a long time to receive the results.

----------


## Davey Jones

5-AR is not the only enzyme that converts testosterone into other compounds.  If you began taking something that binds with 5-AR in place of T (like finasteride), but your T levels remain the same, it is possible that another enzyme has taken on 5-AR's share of the testosterone metabolizing.

Likely culprit could be aromatase.  Any mood changes?  Libido issues?  Have you been gaining weight (fat) without changing your eating/exercise habits?

If none of that, then yeah, it's possible that the endocrine feedback system has essentially just "adjusted" you.  Basically, if it detected a lack of 5-AR through one channel or another, it made more.  The sucky part about that would be that yeah, the fin probably isn't working.    That, or it _is_ the aromatase thing, but your sensitivity to estrogen is low, so it isn't a problem.  That can happen if you don't have sufficient receptor sites for the new estrogen.

Short answer: If you're not experiencing any symptoms of hormone irregularity, then what the ****'s it matter anyway?

----------


## konfusion

> 5-AR is not the only enzyme that converts testosterone into other compounds.  If you began taking something that binds with 5-AR in place of T (like finasteride), but your T levels remain the same, it is possible that another enzyme has taken on 5-AR's share of the testosterone metabolizing.
> 
> Likely culprit could be aromatase.  Any mood changes?  Libido issues?  Have you been gaining weight (fat) without changing your eating/exercise habits?
> 
> If none of that, then yeah, it's possible that the endocrine feedback system has essentially just "adjusted" you.  Basically, if it detected a lack of 5-AR through one channel or another, it made more.  The sucky part about that would be that yeah, the fin probably isn't working.    That, or it _is_ the aromatase thing, but your sensitivity to estrogen is low, so it isn't a problem.  That can happen if you don't have sufficient receptor sites for the new estrogen.
> 
> Short answer: If you're not experiencing any symptoms of hormone irregularity, then what the ****'s it matter anyway?


 I am not experiencing much sides actually, libido is fine but maybe mood changes, I tend to feel a little bit more depressed overall but that could be from the MPB's psychological effect on me.
I did a bit more search over internet and they say that Total T is the T bound to something, mostly SHBG and albumin, if I get it correctly it is inactive. so actually Free T seems to be the bio-available T (that could bind to receptors or converted to DHT) so having less Free T is better in this case? I am confused. I am not sure but my body may have upregulated SHBG to adjust my Free T level (therefore higher Total T to compansate unused Free T)?
I am not experiencing hormone irregularity symptoms, just  trying to find out if  blockers are working like they should. 
What other tests can you recommend me (SHBG, estradiol, etc)?
Like I said a DHT test seems unlikely due to my location.

----------


## chrisis

Davey, you seem to know your stuff with regard to hormones/endocrinology. Can I ask why you educated yourself on this topic? Do you think you could offer any advice to someone like me, suffering from long term post-finasteride symptoms? I'm awaiting the results of a blood test at the moment and have a doc's appointment next week where I expect to learn very little, but hopefully be referred to an endocrinologist.

Sorry to hijack, konfusion.

----------


## Aames

Can fin/dut actually stop working in some people? I just thought that some had far too aggressive hair loss (follicles with very low DHT sensitivity) for the drugs to deal with (a problem that may spring up down the road when your genetics should have made you bald)?

----------


## Kayman

> Can fin/dut actually stop working in some people? I just thought that some had far too aggressive hair loss (follicles with very low DHT sensitivity) for the drugs to deal with (a problem that may spring up down the road when your genetics should have made you bald)?


 Like a lot of medications after time your body can build up a tolerance and they gradually become less effective, also your body can make adjustments for instance if you're taking fin and suppressing DHT your body will sooner or later realize somethings not right and adjust. Fin slows down the hair loss it wont stop it dead forever. That's why people make the jump from fin to dut when they find fin isn't working so much anymore. 
However I personally would never ever take Dut for hairloss. supressing 65&#37; of your DHT is bad enough, to start suppressing 90% of it I think can have serious consequences. Dut isn't for hairloss.

----------


## Dan26

> Like a lot of medications after time your body can build up a tolerance and they gradually become less effective, also your body can make adjustments for instance if you're taking fin and suppressing DHT your body will sooner or later realize somethings not right and adjust. Fin slows down the hair loss it wont stop it dead forever. That's why people make the jump from fin to dut when they find fin isn't working so much anymore. 
> However I personally would never ever take Dut for hairloss. supressing 65% of your DHT is bad enough, to start suppressing 90% of it I think can have serious consequences. Dut isn't for hairloss.


 Dut has actually shown solid safety and efficacy in trials! With that said, I would not take either. It is healthy to lower DHT by a little bit, for prostate health and longevity...But I still don't see how doctors can recommend t large DHT reductions for young men.

----------


## Kayman

> Dut has actually shown solid safety and efficacy in trials! With that said, I would not take either. It is healthy to lower DHT by a little bit, for prostate health and longevity...But I still don't see how doctors can recommend t large DHT reductions for young men.


 I don't think many doctors would recommend Dut for hair loss. Nobody really knows what amount of Dut should be taken and how often given it has a much much longer half life than finasteride. I dread to think what damage you could do to your body by suppressing 90% of what is a very important hormone for men and vital for your health and well being. There's no way I would risk it.

----------


## Dan26

> I don't think many doctors would recommend Dut for hair loss. Nobody really knows what amount of Dut should be taken and how often given it has a much much longer half life than finasteride. I dread to think what damage you could do to your body by suppressing 90&#37; of what is a very important hormone for men and vital for your health and well being. There's no way I would risk it.


 Agree'd. I'm taking RU, and even that I am airing on the side of caution and doing low doses. I think in a few months we will have an idea of if some of these new vehicles people are trying with CB work. If they do, we will be in a GREAT place. Works better than fin, with no side effects. Hopefully we don't have to wait for a few years until it actually hits the market though.

----------


## konfusion

thank you all for comments but please back to what I asked? I have no idea what would be the typical T profile of a dutasteride user and what my levels tell. based on my results do you think it's working or not?

----------

